# Moss on waterfall



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

Any good ideas for a species of moss to grow on my waterfall in semi-emersed/wet conditions?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

I think xmas moss would look great, but I think pretty much any would work.


----------

